# [2012] Has anyone heard of WinCorp Platinum? [merged]



## CollieC (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, we bought a Westgate Timeshare about a year ago in Florida. And I have been searching for a way out pretty much ever since. I've been to your forum's before and done alot of looking around. 

Yesterday we went to a business called WinCorp Platinum located in Portage, WI. We met with a couple of different people. Their pitch went something like this - We sign over our timeshare to them, and we are forever done with maintenance fees, etc. We then become a member of their company. We are alotted so many points for Wyndham timeshare yearly. (In our case it is 100,000). We have the option to buy more points at $5.60 per 1000. We were considering another 50,000 points at $750. We would then be in the presidential vip section for points as the company says they have several million points available. We can call them up and they will do all of our bookings for us. They said that they would book us at half the booking points and then get us an upgrade. So, if a week is 80,000 points for a one bedroom, it would cost us 40,000 points and we would get a 2 bedroom. We would still end up paying a small amount with each week. They swore never more than $350, and showed us several appealing options that were less than $200 even during high season.

They say they make their profit off of points that are not used by members, they take these points and sell them on ebay for around $15-$25 per 1000 points. They of course profit off of the weeks that we do use, as well as a reasonable (I think) closing fee. 

I can find nothing about their company online. Their website is www.wincorplatinum.com They are less than 3 years old. They do work with a legitimate company for the transfers -one that I have heard of and investigated. 

The concept behind it is appealing. No more closing costs ever, with the option out there of still being able to use a timshare. If we don't vacation for the next 5 years, we pay nothing. If we do vacation, it's for half the points of the typical owner, and a couple hundred dollars. It can transfer down through family members if we were to die, but no obligations for family to take it...

Please let me know if you have heard of them and what you think?

Thanks,
CollieC


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 15, 2012)

> They say they make their profit off of points that are not used by members, they take these points and sell them on ebay for around $15-$25 per 1000 points. They of course profit off of the weeks that we do use, as well as a reasonable (I think) closing fee


 
With many Wyndham resorts running 235,000 +/ 2 Bedrrom "Prime Week"

Their claim states they can get (235 x 15) $3,500 to- (235 x 25) $ 5,900 per week for rentals :rofl:


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 15, 2012)

I have no knowledge of this outfit, but many 'trade-in-your timeshare' deals have resulted in the buyer owning both. Their 'trade-in' doesn't sell or get properly transferred out of their name, AND they own another one on top of it.
We recommend paying not a dime upfront, and making sure ALL their promises are in WRITING. Words from the mouths of salesweasels are unenforceable.

Good luck!

Jim Ricks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 15, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> With many Wyndham resorts running 235,000 +/ 2 Bedrrom "Prime Week"
> 
> Their claim states they can get (235 x 15) $3,500 to- (235 x 25) $ 5,900 per week for rentals :rofl:



:hysterical: :rofl: 

Fully agree with Rent_Share as to how much BS this company is throwing at OP. 

And what is that company going to do with your TS week - change the address for the mail and let it go into foreclosure which you won't know about til you need to buy a new car or house in 3-5 years? 100K in Wyndham points won't get you anything in PRIME Season other than several nights in a Studio plus those MFs don't include the ADD on fees for Guest Certificates ($99 a pop) etc.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 15, 2012)

CollieC said:


> I can find nothing about their company online. Their website is www.wincorplatinum.com They are less than 3 years old.



It is worse than "less than three years old" as their website was created just three months ago.

BBB shows business start date of Jan 2012.  No rating but three positive reviews from February.  Two of those BBB raves are their website testimonials -word for word.

Vacation Clubs are complicated business models, especially if they take in timeshare trades.  There are previous stories of how other vacation clubs closed business leaving paid members out in the cold.  

Their website states that they are not real estate brokers and do not buy or sell timeshares.  What do they do with the timeshare trade-ins?

Although not an impossibilty, it does seem strange that this one went from opening their doors to happy clients willing to write to BBB in just 30 days.


----------



## CollieC (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Thats why we refused to give in and sign anything when we were there. I have a large list of questions I can take back to them and see if I can get satisfactory answers. I will also be calling the other company they say they work with and see if I can get answers from them. It's looking less and less likely that we will be able to go in that direction though.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 16, 2012)

CollieC said:


> Ok. Thanks for the info. Thats why we refused to give in and sign anything when we were there. I have a large list of questions I can take back to them and see if I can get satisfactory answers. I will also be calling the other company they say they work with and see if I can get answers from them. It's looking less and less likely that we will be able to go in that direction though.



Wise decision to avoid paying them for a very questionable deal. 

If your ownership is paid off then look to a deed back to Wastegate or a $1 sale. Of not look to the deed nack in lieu of all future fees ASAP.  It is a waste of money to pay on a basically worthless property plus fees. Good luck.


----------



## CollieC (Apr 16, 2012)

SO I just spoke with the Timeshare Company out of Waunakee, WI. They've been helping people with for the last 20 years and have a very good reputation. They stated that WinCorp was an up and up company - they meet with them on a regular basis. They handle all of the title transfers. They said I absolutely would be free and clear of my timeshare with their process.
I am taking everyone's advice to heart though, and am treading carefully and looking into all options presented to me.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 16, 2012)

CollieC said:


> SO I just spoke with the Timeshare Company out of Waunakee, WI. They've been helping people with for the last 20 years and have a very good reputation. They stated that WinCorp was an up and up company - they meet with them on a regular basis. They handle all of the title transfers. They said I absolutely would be free and clear of my timeshare with their process.
> I am taking everyone's advice to heart though, and am treading carefully and looking into all options presented to me.


 


Smells like SHILL to me


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't know that I'd go so far as name calling. Just because this is the OP's first thread. However they don't seem to have tried to list their unwanted TS in the bargain deals, or even for sale anywhere they have told anyone here about. Not that there is much demand for biennial (not bi-annual) Wastegate TSs.

It might be that they would indeed be freed from their TS. and theirs could be freight on this recently launched Viking Ship. 

To the OP, a Viking Ship is a TS deed assumption company that takes deed backs (and money) from owners like you, registers them in their name, then goes out of business, causing the TS to foreclose and attempt to go after either the viking ship or the previous owner for payment. They resurface under a new name and do it again. And again. It drives up MF costs for all the other owners.

I have no knowledge that this is what's going on here, but a new company that no one has heard of is a tip off.

We wish you well.

Jim


----------



## RX8 (Apr 16, 2012)

CollieC said:


> SO I just spoke with the Timeshare Company out of Waunakee, WI. They've been helping people with for the last 20 years and have a very good reputation. They stated that WinCorp was an up and up company - they meet with them on a regular basis. They handle all of the title transfers. They said I absolutely would be free and clear of my timeshare with their process.
> I am taking everyone's advice to heart though, and am treading carefully and looking into all options presented to me.



From the BBB, the akas for The Timeshare Company include: 

The Timeshare Company, LLC
We Buy Timeshare
On The Spot Timeshare Disposal
Timeshare Resolution

Possible that this new company, located in the same area code, is another related entity.


----------



## jhan (Aug 16, 2012)

*Wincorp Platinum*

I also met with Wincorp Platinum and haven't be able to find out much more than you. Neil Davey is the owner and began with Timeshare Travel and Transfer before opening his own business in Portage, WI. Let me know if anyone finds out more on Wincorp Platinum or Neil Davey.
Thanks.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 16, 2012)

jhan said:


> I also met with Wincorp Platinum and haven't be able to find out much more than you. Neil Davey is the owner and began with Timeshare Travel and Transfer before opening his own business in Portage, WI. Let me know if anyone finds out more on Wincorp Platinum or Neil Davey.
> Thanks.



What are you seeking to do with your timeshare?

Have you read the above posts in this thread?  What is there in this thread that leads you to believe that Wincorp will do you good?


----------



## kardan (Jan 25, 2013)

*Wincorp Platinum*

This company claims to be accredited by the BBB, but that is incorrect.  Verified 1/25/13 that neither Wincorp Platinum or The Timeshare Group, Inc. are accredited by the BBB.  The Timeshare Group is another company name mentioned on wincorpplatinum.com as though they are affiliated or partners in business.  If Wincorp presents this inaccurate information, what else are they possibly deceitful about?  We have not met with them, and haven't done further research, so can't offer any more info at this point.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 25, 2013)

kardan said:


> This company claims to be accredited by the BBB, but that is incorrect.  Verified 1/25/13 that neither Wincorp Platinum or The Timeshare Group, Inc. are accredited by the BBB.  The Timeshare Group is another company name mentioned on wincorpplatinum.com as though they are affiliated or partners in business.  If Wincorp presents this inaccurate information, what else are they possibly deceitful about?  We have not met with them, and haven't done further research, so can't offer any more info at this point.



The lie is a red flag, but....BBB Accreditation means absolutely nothing!!!

To be a so-called accredited BBB business all you have to do is sign up and pay a fee. Paying this fee has no bearing whatsoever on whether the company is a criminal scammer type or an honest business.


----------



## theo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Really???*



CollieC said:


> SO I just spoke with the Timeshare Company out of Waunakee, WI. They've been helping people with for the last 20 years and have a very good reputation. They stated that WinCorp was an up and up company - they meet with them on a regular basis. <snip>



On this TUG BBS, there are literally thousands of savvy timeshare users, collectively representing probably a few centuries' worth of knowledge and experience regarding timeshares. There probably is not a more knowledgeable or experienced group to be found anywhere on the topic of timeshares. I have to wonder how many (if any) of that knowledgeable populace has ever even heard of this entity before...  

With that observation in mind, you report that "The Timeshare Company" has allegedly "...been helping people for the last 20 years and have a very good reputation".

A very good reputation *with whom*?  is the question that comes immediately to my mind.


----------



## DisposalHQ (Feb 19, 2013)

CollieC said:


> Hi, we bought a Westgate Timeshare about a year ago in Florida. And I have been searching for a way out pretty much ever since. I've been to your forum's before and done alot of looking around.
> 
> Yesterday we went to a business called WinCorp Platinum located in Portage, WI. We met with a couple of different people. Their pitch went something like this - We sign over our timeshare to them, and we are forever done with maintenance fees, etc. We then become a member of their company. We are alotted so many points for Wyndham timeshare yearly. (In our case it is 100,000). We have the option to buy more points at $5.60 per 1000. We were considering another 50,000 points at $750. We would then be in the presidential vip section for points as the company says they have several million points available. We can call them up and they will do all of our bookings for us. They said that they would book us at half the booking points and then get us an upgrade. So, if a week is 80,000 points for a one bedroom, it would cost us 40,000 points and we would get a 2 bedroom. We would still end up paying a small amount with each week. They swore never more than $350, and showed us several appealing options that were less than $200 even during high season.
> 
> ...


 Have you Found what you have been looking for yet CollieC? Maybe I can clear up this thread once and for all! I used to work for Wyndham and Know everything there is to know about timeshare let alone how to get out of it. Feel free to ask any questions everyone.


----------



## DisposalHQ (Feb 19, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> With many Wyndham resorts running 235,000 +/ 2 Bedrrom "Prime Week"
> 
> Their claim states they can get (235 x 15) $3,500 to- (235 x 25) $ 5,900 per week for rentals :rofl:



Do you know how Wyndham VIP works? If you did you would understand how if done the right way you can use double the amount of points. Example if i stay @ Wyndam Glacier Canyon Week 7 Prime time by the way it would be 42,500 points per night Fri-Sat and 25,000 points for Sun-Thur in a 2BR Deluxe. The average person will use exactly that but have to pay maid credits pg278 in wyndham book (good luck trying to understand how it works but PM me if you get confused) If you have Wyndham VIP at the best level Presidential Reserve You will get 50% off your points and a unit upgrade. So how many points will be used? A 1BR is 32,000 points for Fri-Sat and 18,000 for Sun-Thur but for you week owners I will do the math. 1BR is 154,000 and 2BR is 210,000. If Im Reserve and going to get my unit upgrade and 50% off this would mean that I will use half of one bedroom price. Total will be 154/2 = 77,000 and still stay in a 2BR. How many questions will be asked as to Availability?


----------



## DisposalHQ (Feb 19, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I have no knowledge of this outfit, but many 'trade-in-your timeshare' deals have resulted in the buyer owning both. Their 'trade-in' doesn't sell or get properly transferred out of their name, AND they own another one on top of it.
> We recommend paying not a dime upfront, and making sure ALL their promises are in WRITING. Words from the mouths of salesweasels are unenforceable.
> 
> Good luck!
> ...



You are right MR. Ricks,

There are many "trade in your timeshare" deals out there but I would say from what people tell me 100% of them do not work! Wincorpplatinum is not a trade in timeshare group. They do a Co-op and keep your timeshare (well most of them) and choose to rent it to pay your fees but also make profit. Utilizing the way VIP levels work allows them to do this.


----------



## DisposalHQ (Feb 19, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> :hysterical: :rofl:
> 
> Fully agree with Rent_Share as to how much BS this company is throwing at OP.
> 
> And what is that company going to do with your TS week - change the address for the mail and let it go into foreclosure which you won't know about til you need to buy a new car or house in 3-5 years? 100K in Wyndham points won't get you anything in PRIME Season other than several nights in a Studio plus those MFs don't include the ADD on fees for Guest Certificates ($99 a pop) etc.



If you realize how Guest Certificates work with VIP every 1M points owned you will have 15 Guest passes. Wincorp Has many Million points so they can utilize a lot of guest passes for the original owner yet when such owners dont take up the travel option cause they just want out and would like to be done its even more of a profit for them. Go from what there per thousand would be for somebody that added to co-op or a random guest they rent out to for 15-25 per thousand instead.


----------



## DisposalHQ (Feb 19, 2013)

RX8 said:


> It is worse than "less than three years old" as their website was created just three months ago.
> 
> BBB shows business start date of Jan 2012.  No rating but three positive reviews from February.  Two of those BBB raves are their website testimonials -word for word.
> 
> ...



It can be a surprise for some of you that a company such as Wincorp could have a happy person in 30 Days but truth be told it only takes a couple weeks to get a timeshare out of your name so if thats what they are doing wouldnt you be happy once that was done. They have been open for over a year now whats the BBB.org say now?


----------



## DisposalHQ (Feb 19, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Wise decision to avoid paying them for a very questionable deal.
> 
> If your ownership is paid off then look to a deed back to Wastegate or a $1 sale. Of not look to the deed nack in lieu of all future fees ASAP.  It is a waste of money to pay on a basically worthless property plus fees. Good luck.



Coming from the owner that says buy resale...why own at all if the fees never go away. Why own so much timeshare as your profile states unless you are doing something to make a profit as well. Ive always looked at it as take the chance or walk the same path you have been. Would you trust the people that sold you the timeshare or better yet trust the company that person worked for if they lied to you. I think that we can all say that at some point we were lied to by the sales person that sold each one of you.


----------



## DisposalHQ (Feb 19, 2013)

jhan said:


> I also met with Wincorp Platinum and haven't be able to find out much more than you. Neil Davey is the owner and began with Timeshare Travel and Transfer before opening his own business in Portage, WI. Let me know if anyone finds out more on Wincorp Platinum or Neil Davey.
> Thanks.



What more would you like to know about either?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 19, 2013)

So you show up and refute 5 7 (Shilling faster than anyone can respond) Posts in a row for a company that promises to rent Wyndham Points for 3-5 times the maintenance fees





> They say they make their profit off of points that are not used by members, they take these points and sell them on ebay for around $15-$25 per 1000 points. They of course profit off of the weeks that we do use, as well as a reasonable (I think) closing fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2013)

DisposalHQ - Advertising/Self-promotion is strictly prohibited on TUG.  You are done here...

Folks - please note that this thread is a year old, and was brought out of mothballs by a shill.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 19, 2013)

DisposalHQ...

*YOU GOT SERVED!!!*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ronparise (Feb 19, 2013)

Win Corp Platinum has also started to sell timeshares on ebay. so it seems that they are a multifaceted company. I havent yet purchased from them, but I have been bidding


Regarding their offer to the op...Its not exactly the same thing but I have made similar offers to folks that want out of their Wyndham points.  I offer to take ownership of their contract.. and of course the responsibility for maintenance fees. and I offer to make reservations for the "seller" at my cost for as long as Im in business

So they get out of their contract, but can still vacation as much or as little as they want for no more, and often less than the maintenance fees they are now paying

Bottom line:  I have no idea if the folks at WinCorp Platinum are crooks or not, but I do think that their offer makes sense...When I finally win one of their auctions Ill let you know how they are to do business with

I find the knee jerk reaction of so many here to new ideas sad...Not everyone in the timeshare business is a crook


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2013)

Ron - it doesn't matter if a new idea is good or bad - if you are affiliated with the company, you can't self-promote on TUG.  DisposalHQ is obviously promoting this company.


----------



## HateWyndham (Feb 19, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> So you show up and refute 5 7 (Shilling faster than anyone can respond) Posts in a row for a company that promises to rent Wyndham Points for 3-5 times the maintenance fees



Is this true. Can you make money off of wyndham points?


----------



## HateWyndham (Feb 19, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Win Corp Platinum has also started to sell timeshares on ebay. so it seems that they are a multifaceted company. I havent yet purchased from them, but I have been bidding
> 
> 
> Regarding their offer to the op...Its not exactly the same thing but I have made similar offers to folks that want out of their Wyndham points.  I offer to take ownership of their contract.. and of course the responsibility for maintenance fees. and I offer to make reservations for the "seller" at my cost for as long as Im in business
> ...



Just wondering since im new to the site  would that be self promoting what you just said? I guess im confused what this convo is all about. If you are bidding on points would you buy my wyndham timeshare?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2013)

HateWyndham is the same shill...  :rofl:


----------



## ronparise (Feb 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> HateWyndham is the same shill...  :rofl:



Denise

I dont care about self promotion or even if the company in question is legit or not... 

This whole thread is full of comments that assume that a new company that offers a new product or service for timeshare owners must be crooked. All Im saying is that negative approach to things and that general paranoia is, to me, sad


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> HateWyndham is the same shill...  :rofl:



Interesting debate.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Denise
> 
> I dont care about self promotion or even if the company in question is legit or not...
> 
> This whole thread is full of comments that assume that a new company that offers a new product or service or gofor timeshare owners must be crooked. All Im saying is that negative approach to things and that general paranoia is, to me, sad



Sad, or realistic?  With the constant bombardment of scams in this industry, only a naive newbie wouldn't be sceptical...


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 19, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Denise
> 
> I dont care about self promotion or even if the company in question is legit or not...
> 
> This whole thread is full of comments that assume that a new company that offers a new product or service or gofor timeshare owners must be crooked. All Im saying is that negative approach to things and that general paranoia is, to me, sad



I absolutly agree on the main point of this post.  I, like Ron apparently did, noticed a lot of auctions come up on E-Bay from this group.  I wonder if they are liquidating their holdings.  And, if so, what happens to his customers that joined what appears to be his club?  If the mod would permit it, maybe one last clarifing post?


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 19, 2013)

HateWyndham said:


> Is this true. Can you make money off of wyndham points?



I would not pay him a whole lot of attention, he has his own way of thinking and operating.  If he does not think much of a poster, wham bam pow.  Just move on.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2013)

Since this thread seems to be shill bait, I am closing it for awhile...


----------



## Tropical (Mar 20, 2013)

*Neil Davey dba WinCorp Platinum timeshare resales*

Proceed with extreme caution!  I thought I purchased two Wyndam timeshares on Ebay in the fall 2012 from Neil Davey using PayPal.  I paid $700 each and to date have been deeded 1/2 of One!!!! I have been pleading for months for resolution with WinCorp Platinum. The fraud dept at Ebay is investigating and I am looking into working with the Attorney General. This Neil Davey person now owes me $1050 and I just want to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 20, 2013)

Check this thread!

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169054&highlight=wincorp


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just the company name alone sets off serious red flags. These types of cutesy, somehow familiar yet not really something you recognize are meant to make people think they are reliable or well known when of course they are not.  Often timeshare scammers choose to incorporate some form of RCI, II or Interval or other parts of well known exchange operations in their name likely so the marks will tend to think that they are part of RCI or II or at least that they are blessed by them. Just another level of deception.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2013)

HateWyndham said:


> Just wondering since im new to the site  would that be self promoting what you just said? I guess im confused what this convo is all about. If you are bidding on points would you buy my wyndham timeshare?



Yes, but at my price and terms....basically you will pay me to take it unless its a big contract at a low mf resort..


----------



## florence28 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've worked with Wincorp and I've been pleased with my results thus far. For those looking to get out of your timeshare I highly recommend it, personally. Most people on this thread don't really understand the concept. I've personally talked to many satisfied customer.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 25, 2013)

florence28 said:


> I've worked with Wincorp and I've been pleased with my results thus far. For those looking to get out of your timeshare I highly recommend it, personally. Most people on this thread don't really understand the concept. I've personally talked to many satisfied customer.


 


DeniseM said:


> Since this thread seems to be shill bait, I am closing it for awhile...


 
Perhaps it should have stayed closed, another first post accolade


----------



## theo (Jul 25, 2013)

*Color me dubious...*



florence28 said:


> I've worked with Wincorp and I've been pleased with my results thus far. For those looking to get out of your timeshare I highly recommend it, personally. Most people on this thread don't really understand the concept. I've personally talked to many satisfied customer.



So.....you would have us somehow believe that your very first post on your very first day of TUG registration, one in which you step forward to sing the praises of Wincorp, is legit and not a submission from a shill? 

Regarding Wincorp, please share the facts, figures and specific details of exactly what reportedly has you "pleased with my results thus far". You have asserted that folks here "don't really understand the concept". By all means, please enlighten us with some facts and details to help  alleviate our apparent ignorance!


----------

